# Toshiba L300D fan problem



## jnb (Jul 7, 2010)

Hey guys! Sorry to bug you but I've been trying to solve this problem myself for quite some time... My fan just won't turn off! And the problem is that it's speed isn't being controlled... 

Here's what I've tried to do:

- used sysctl (nothing)
- decompiled my AML and used all sorts of hw.acpi.osname (with Linux, Windows 2001, etc...)
- disabling acpi (the laptop won't even boot!)

Note that the BIOS provider of the L300D isn't Toshiba itself but InsydeSoft...

Anyway, PLEASE HELP ME! I've already used powerd to "passive cool" my PC and I'm loving FreeBSD and certainly DO NOT want to switch back do M$ Windows ...

Thanks in advance!


----------



## neilms (Jul 13, 2010)

I use a very inexpensive USB external cooler stand. This is useful whatever is you run and will keep your laptop as cool as a refridgerator


----------



## mav@ (Jul 14, 2010)

May be your CPU is too hot to disable fan? Have you tried to optimize power consumption, for example, as written here: http://wiki.freebsd.org/TuningPowerConsumption?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 14, 2010)

Try loading acpi_toshiba(4).


----------

